# Lacey and tiger snakes seized in tasmania!



## Tassie97 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-09-19/20110919---reptiles-seized/2906778

Take two


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 20, 2011)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm idk why it not working will fix after school


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 20, 2011)

[h=1]Reptiles seized[/h]*Posted September 19, 2011 20:16:19*
*MAP* TAS

*Police and park rangers have seized two snakes and a large imported lizard from a house in Hobart's northern suburbs.*
Police were investigating at a house in Bridgewater when they discovered the two baby tiger snakes and a six kilogram lace monitor lizard.
Lace monitors are not native to Tasmania and it is illegal to keep one without a licence.
It is also an offence to keep tiger snakes without a permit.
Acting Sergeant Christopher Lovell says it is not yet known how the man came to have the lizard, and they are yet to lay charges.
He says the maximum fine for illegally owning a reptile is $1200.
The snakes will be re-homed with licensed reptile handlers.
Wildlife ranger Justin Febey says the 6 kilogram lizard will be examined for signs of disease.
"It will get a health check and all things being equal hopefully we will send it to the mainland," he said.
"If it is found to be carrying disease, then potentially it may be euthanased, but that would be a last option."


----------



## herptrader (Sep 20, 2011)

Try this link:Reptiles seized - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 20, 2011)

yer thanks guys :]


----------

